# iPhone 4 pre-orders start today!



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

It took me over two hours due to both Apple and ATT websites being screwy, but I finally got my iPhone 4 pre-order through on ATT's site!  Can't freaking wait until the 24th.  Anybody else get theirs pre-ordered yet?


----------



## cmcdavis (Oct 10, 2009)

Heading to Best Buy right now to order mine!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I keep getting error messages.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ordered two, instead of the three that I had intended to, because the white isn't available.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm trying, but im having lots of trouble getting through on the website.  Aargh.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The website is giving me a hard time as well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope, was up at 1 AM, ready to go, when the store came up...no white.  NO ETA?!?!  And no official word on when it's going to be available? That's ridiculous--nothing like plastering an option all over your announcement, all over your advertising, and then yanking it without warning. Way to set expectations there, Apple.

On the plus side, that's $300 I won't be spending today (or this month, or possibly next month if rumors are correct).  On the minus side, my elderly first gen iPhone gets slower and more cranky by the minute when contrasted against the iPad's processor.  LOL


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

OMG At&T sucks.  Really, just when I think they can't stoop ANY lower...they out stoop themselves yet again.

Their web sites are all down, their store systems are all down, and now to take preorders, their customer service people are making a copy of people's credit card and writing down the phone number to enter in the system later, when the system goes back up.

On top of that, people who managed to get into the website this morning were not only having issues, they were seeing OTHER PEOPLE'S account information including name, address, credit cards, etc.  They'd log into their account, hit submit, and it would put a pre-order onto some random strangers account.

You have GOT to be kidding me, right?  They can't even handle people PRE-ORDERING this phone..how the heck are they going to actually provide service for it??  You guys getting the new phone and a new 2 year contract are crazy to be signing up for that!!  Yes, its a slick and awesome phone - but how good is it going to be if it doesn't work?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

After trying for a couple of hours, I followed a tip I saw on Twitter. There is a brand new Apple Store app available today and you can use it to reserve an iPhone at your local Apple store. It wont work to have it mailed to you, but I'm just happy to have one reserved. Plus, this way, if I find out more info on the white one in the meantime I can change my mind easily.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess I'll be waiting until the white is available to order... That sucks.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Did mine through AT&T's site also after an hour of not getting through on Apple's. Let the iPhone 4 watch begin!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Madeline said:


> OMG At&T sucks. Yes, its a slick and awesome phone - but how good is it going to be if it doesn't work?


Yes, they failed to be ready for the demand. However, I've BEEN on AT&T for a couple years now, and apart from the occasional website/activation fail with brand new iPhones (which is a few days once a year tops), I haven't had a problem with service on the phone itself.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I _think_ I booked my reservation through the new iPhone Apple Store app. I got it all set up, the model, the store, I clicked the big blue BOOK RESERVATION button, which then took me to the store page. There was no "thank you for your reservation," or "your reservation # is blah blah blah," or any acknowledgement at all. No email either.

So, I tried doing the whole thing again, and when I click the big blue button, I get a message that says "could not create your reservation at this time blah blah blah." So.... I wonder if I have a reservation or not.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, I _think_ I booked my reservation through the new iPhone Apple Store app. I got it all set up, the model, the store, I clicked the big blue BOOK RESERVATION button, which then took me to the store page. There was no "thank you for your reservation," or "your reservation # is blah blah blah," or any acknowledgement at all. No email either.
> 
> So, I tried doing the whole thing again, and when I click the big blue button, I get a message that says "could not create your reservation at this time blah blah blah." So.... I wonder if I have a reservation or not.


If you look on the reservation tab of the app, is it listed there? I had the same experience, and no email, either.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> If you look on the reservation tab of the app, is it listed there? I had the same experience, and no email, either.


 I tried it, and it redirected me to the individual local store site. There, when I clicked on the reserve button, it said that due to high order volumes, they weren't taking reservations for the iPhone 4 through the App, please use the main Apple.com website.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DH has been trying to order his all day, so far no luck.  No Apple Store here so that's not an option.  SIL ordered their two at the Apple Store in Tucson.  I'm fine with the iPhone I have so I'll just listen to DH get frustrated over & over.  That's always fun...


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

After trying for 5 hours on the Apple website, I finally got mine ordered through AT&T! Now the wait begins...


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

iPhone pre-orders jam AT&T, Apple systems

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37709651


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a confirmation of reservation at my local store.  Still trying to get an order through...I figure if there's no announcement on the white version with 24-48 hours, it's not going to be worth the wait.  If they come up with a semi reasonable release date for that one, I can cancel any reservation or pre order I have in the queue.

What a PITA though.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

This is a nightmare for for all concerned...Apple, AT&T, and us customers! 

I tried to preorder online for pickup a "non-local" AT&T early this morning, but for some reason the new phone wasn't in the lineup of phones available even though preorders had started. I figured that it might have something to do with the FAN discount on my line; therefore, I decided to go into my local AT&T to get it sorted out. I was told there that I could not preorder there if it was going to be delivered to a different store...and get this...even if I paid for it in advance, they would not hold the phone longer than one week. 

Since I will be out of town on launch day (which means home delivery is out of the question) and not sure when I will be returning, I left without preordering. Once home I was like many many and could not get through on either Apple or AT&T's websites. After reading several messages on macrumors about the Apple store app, I downloaded it and reserved for pickup at the Apple store closest to where I'll be staying. Once things settle down I may be able to preorder/reserve for pickup at the AT&T store of my choice, but I think I'll just stick with Apple.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Tabby said:


> reserved for pickup at the Apple store closest to where I'll be staying.


That sounds like the best possible option you had, actually


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

WooHoo!!! I just called the Apple store, and they are going to be opening at 7am on launch day even though they are in a mall. There will be two lines with one being especially for those that reserved in advance.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tabby said:


> WooHoo!!! I just called the Apple store, and they are going to be opening at 7am on launch day even though they are in a mall. There will be two lines with one being especially for those that reserved in advance.


Still plan on a lengthy wait. I made the mistake of going on the day of the 3G release to buy my MacBookPro, not realizing what was going on. Even though there were just 10 people in the line for non iPhone purchases, we waited a full 90 minutes just to enter the store! They limit the number of people inside at any time, and iPhone transactions take a bit longer because of the whole AT&T activation process.

My iPad reservation, by contrast, was about a two minute deal--non launch day, wifi only so no AT&T. Went in, gave them my name, checked out. Probably the least painful Apple Store experience I've ever had.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Money section of CNN.com has a headline of "iPhone 4 stampede crushes Apple" or something to that effect.  I guess I have to stop complaining just because it took me a day longer than I expected to get my EVO 4G phone last week.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

When the Ipad was released to Australia just over two weeks ago, a funny thing happened in the Apple stores (called Next Byte here).  Full of hype in the media etc, today's the day.  People were queued up at their stores for hours, and they could see the salespeople inside talking in groups for about 30 minutes before opening time.  About 10 minutes to go, the sales people popped out and said "sorry, we dont have any ipads".  WTF!

But then the customers looked to the (nothing to do with Apple) Department store next door, and saw in the windows huge signs where they were advertising Ipads for sale.  No queue.  Walked straight in and bought them.  

Not sure what happened there!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got mine preordered *happy dance* I got the 32 gig black and I'm having apple deliver it ( got the 24th ), no way I'm waiting in line at the store. I just have to decide what to do with my current iphone. I'm thinking about offering it to my mom. My husband has the 3gs and isn't able to upgrade yet. I like that I could keep my existing unlimited plan and that all I have to do is sync it with itunes and it will activate my current cell phone number.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

AT&T sold out of preorders at 3:30pm central today.  Any orders after that time (possibly including paper orders at corporate stores, which haven't been processed yet) will NOT be delivered on June 24th.  Since I still haven't gotten a confirmation email from my order this morning and I get an error from "check order status", I just reserved two for pickup in a local Apple store.  That way, I'm still covered if AT&T screwed up more than they obviously did.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did finally get a confirmation email about 15 minutes after reserving via the iPhone app.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm giving my 3G to my mother


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think what may end up happening on our end is that the black 32 I reserved will be in my hands until the white comes available....then hubby plans on conscripting it.  I think in all the "ooh, shiny!" hoopla, he forgot the part where he wasn't planning on upgrading.  

We'll see.  I really hate the idea of trying to go into the store that day, but I haven't been able to get an actual order in yet for shipping, and I still REALLY prefer the white.  Guess I'm sort of hoping we get a white announcement in a day or so that won't be "sorry, we won't have it before Christmas".


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> After trying for a couple of hours, I followed a tip I saw on Twitter. There is a brand new Apple Store app available today and you can use it to reserve an iPhone at your local Apple store. It wont work to have it mailed to you, but I'm just happy to have one reserved. Plus, this way, if I find out more info on the white one in the meantime I can change my mind easily.


What is the name of the app?
Paula ny


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder what the deal is with the white one.  They had to have a reason to not have it available right away. Sucks for the people who had their hearts set on that one.  Thankfully, I'm not one of them.  I considered the white just for something different but it just doesn't look very good to me.

I still haven't gotten a confirmation email from ATT, coming up on 16 hours after the order. The order shows up on the website when I check my order status and the money has been placed on hold in my account, so I'm still fairly confident that I'll receive my new baby on iDay.  If not, I will not be a happy camper.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a white 3GS and I love it. I like the new one even better with the all white face. I'm seriously bummed that they don't have it because it means I have to wait and I don't like waiting <pout>

Whine over..


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

JimJ said:


> I wonder what the deal is with the white one. They had to have a reason to not have it available right away..


Think back to the Wii shortage of Christmas 2007 or if you are old enough, The Great Cabbage Patch Kid Crisis of Christmas 1982...that's probably the reason.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I'll join your whine.  I Can't get get apple site to bring up my account information so I can order the damn phone.  
Sucks.
Paula ny


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Think back to the Wii shortage of Christmas 2007 or if you are old enough, The Great Cabbage Patch Kid Crisis of Christmas 1982...that's probably the reason.


I waited two months for that doll--Molly Elizabeth. Still have her. LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I got 2 pre-orders in at about 10am CST.  One for me and one for hubby who SAYS he didn't want one...yeah, soon as I get mine he will be stealing it!!!  The 24th of June is our anniversary (16 YEARS!!!) so it is the perfect excuse to spoil him!  

We both are getting black 16GB.  I CAN'T WAIT!!!!

PS: I tried for 2 1/2 hours to get on AT&T site to preorder.  I just kept on and eventually, it worked!!!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have a white 3GS and I love it. I like the new one even better with the all white face. I'm seriously bummed that they don't have it because it means I have to wait and I don't like waiting <pout>


Bah. Like you're not going to skin it anyway.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Bah. Like you're not going to skin it anyway.


LOL! I have to admit, this is kind of what I'm thinking as well. I thought I might get away with just the bumper, but realistically, the minute Heather puts up a pic of hers with a skin, I'll be utterly obsessed with skinning mine. So does the color REALLY matter?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I waited two months for that doll--Molly Elizabeth. Still have her. LOL


So it was worth it for Mom and Dad to stand in line at Toys R Us!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What is the name of the app?


Surprisingly enough, the Apple Store app is called 



.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> So it was worth it for Mom and Dad to stand in line at Toys R Us!


Of course it was! 

Actually, we were on a wait list for that long, so no lines. And oddly, while there's a lot I don't remember from childhood, I DO remember going to pick up that doll. Weird, the things that leave an impact on us.

The Apple Store app is pretty slick, but is anyone else wondering why they didn't bother making an iPad version?!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was really puzzled that it wasn't made for the iPad, either. 

I really do want to hear a date for the white one. Once some of you pointed out that it was white glass and therefore it wouldn't be so dirty, I couldn't stop thinking about it. It can't be far behind, can it? Was there ever a white one shown at WWDC? Or were they all black?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They showed the white one in photos. As soon as I saw it, I pretty much knew I wanted it.

Then VictoriaP showed the picture of it with the pink bumper case and I was sold. (and the blue one is just as pretty)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I was really puzzled that it wasn't made for the iPad, either.
> 
> I really do want to hear a date for the white one. Once some of you pointed out that it was white glass and therefore it wouldn't be so dirty, I couldn't stop thinking about it. It can't be far behind, can it? Was there ever a white one shown at WWDC? Or were they all black?


At this point, it's probably in Apple's best interests to delay release of the white model until at least a month after the launch date. Otherwise, there will be a percentage of people who want to return their black model for the white one during the 30 return period, and that means a ton of phones that can no longer be sold as new. Add in that realistically, there has to be a pretty compelling manufacturing reason not to release this product on time, and I kind of think we won't see it until the end of summer.

I'm thinking that I'll probably end up with the black one I reserved, and having to skin it with something lighter colored to get the look I want. I need the improved camera functions (the 1st gen IPhone camera pretty much sucks) before we leave on a trip next month, and I just don't think the white phone will be out in time.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

And Apple's now sold out.......


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Bah. Like you're not going to skin it anyway.


yeah, with one of Cagnes' inspired custom decal to boot, and an oberon cover to match (if such things exist)

The new iphone wont be in Australia for about 2 months - what are the essential changes with the new one, other than smaller size?

Love my iphone btw. I have enabled four family members now, all of whom pooh-poohed me when I queued for the first available phone in Australia almost two years ago. Now, with internet, email set and of course, Angry Birds and shazzam app - they are all nicely addicted.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Bah. Like you're not going to skin it anyway.


Actually, believe it or not, I've only had this one skinned for the last few weeks or so, and only the back. No case either. I took the iFrogz case off. I'm much happier with a nekkid iPhone... But I probably will be getting one of those bumper cases.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Pushka said:


> The new iphone wont be in Australia for about 2 months - what are the essential changes with the new one, other than smaller size?


The marquee feature this time is Face Time, which is video calls using the new front facing camera. The back camera is improved and has a LED flash. It's also capable of shooting HD video. The screen is supposedly the highest resolution screen on any phone. They've also added multitasking, finally, but it's not exclusive to the new one, if you have a 3G S it will be able to multitask with the 4.0 update. They've also added a gyroscope, which will add more motion control for games.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

JimJ said:


> They've also added multitasking, finally, but it's not exclusive to the new one, if you have a 3G S it will be able to multitask with the 4.0 update.


Thanks for that Jim. Guess this means I am now waiting for another update!  Just got the kindle sorted, now for the iphone! The flash would be good.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I pre-ordered today at Best Buy.  They are going to call to set up an appointment time to come and pick it up.

Of course, my mom called today to have me come over to the family plan and get a Droid Incredible.  Now I have to decide which one to get iPhone or Droid (the iPhone won't work where my parents live).


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you're going to get an Android on Verizon, for goodness sakes wait for the Motorola Droid X.  It's being announced on June 23rd (a day selected COMPLETELY at random.... ) and released on July 19th.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is Walmart still selling iphones?  That's where I got my 3G and I actually got the 16g for the price of the 8g because they rang it all up that way and after waiting 1 hour for them to port my numbers, I refused to wait for them to do it all over and so they gave me the deal.  They also had a better return policy....30 days if I recall properly.  I was the first person in that particular Walmart to buy the iphone.  I went the day they started selling them.
Paula ny


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Wal-mart will sell the iPhone 4 on launch day.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Great Cabbage Patch Kid Crisis of Christmas 1982...that's probably the reason.


I remember calling all over to get a CPK and then I had to drive 30 miles to buy it at a pool supply store, because no one else had them LOL.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

People who ordered on apple.com, check those shipping addresses, they could be headed to someone else!

http://gizmodo.com/5564913/proof-iphone-4-pre+orders-using-other-peoples-credit-cards-shipping-info


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I pre-ordered mine from Best Buy yesterday. They said they'll call and set up an appointment as soon as they know what their allotment is. My BB is in a town of 80,000 50 miles away, and I was the 11th person to pre-order. Surely the store will be getting more than 10. Hope so. I bought my 3GS last year on launch day, and just walked into the store, bought the last one they had, which was what I wanted: a white, 32 GB one. This time, I pre-ordered a 32 GB black one, so I should be able to pick it up next week. I'm giving my husband my 3GS to replace the old Nokie flip phone that I passed on to him.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

geko29 said:


> People who ordered on apple.com, check those shipping addresses, they could be headed to someone else!
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5564913/proof-iphone-4-pre+orders-using-other-peoples-credit-cards-shipping-info


I checked mine last night when I got my confirmation email. All good.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Just read that AT&T and Apple aren't taking any more pre-orders. 600,000 pre-orders got through yesterday. !!!

Also, I don't like to skin my phone. The edge of the skin just breaks the slick-ness of the device on the front. Plus it gets so much touching that it gets ooky along the inside edge of the screen.... Ew. Now if they built a screen protector into the front skin, so that it was seamless on the front, I'd totally do it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't even get on the website. When I try to go to the login screen I just get a screen that says:

HTTP Status 404 - /olam/loginAction.olamexecute

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Status report

message /olam/loginAction.olamexecute

description The requested resource (/olam/loginAction.olamexecute) is not available.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Tomcat/5.0.28


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I could order it today from the apple store app, but it said shipping after July 2 and they wanted an $18 start up or change over or something so I didn't order it.  I' wait.  I'm not in that much of a hurry.  But it ticks me off they aren't available.  Why don't they produce to meet the need?
Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I could order it today from the apple store app, but it said shipping after July 2 and they wanted an $18 start up or change over or something so I didn't order it. I' wait. I'm not in that much of a hurry. But it ticks me off they aren't available. Why don't they produce to meet the need?
> Paula ny


I think they underestimated. They sold over 600,000 yesterday! That I can understand. them not having the white one is the part that irks me.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I could order it today from the apple store app, but it said shipping after July 2 and they wanted an $18 start up or change over or something so I didn't order it. I' wait. I'm not in that much of a hurry. But it ticks me off they aren't available. Why don't they produce to meet the need?
> Paula ny


Apparently yesterday's pre-order sold even more than last year's 3GS launch, which I believe was unprecedented at the time. Seems like no matter what they could have produced in the time frame - and remember they are limited by what the factories can produce in the amount of time between going to production and getting to stores - it wouldn't have been enough.

I was lucky, after trying all day long yesterday, at both AT&T and Apple, I finally got an order through the online Apple store for delivery on June 24th, apparently about half an hour before they ran out!

A bit of hope for those who didn't get their orders in, I'm sure I'm not the only one with an iPhone "reserved" for pickup at my local Apple store that will be canceling the reservation, thus adding to the available stock at the store on launch day, as I got a reservation in through the iPhone Apple Store app yesterday morning while the official ordering systems were crashing. As soon as I'm convinced my online order will ship, I'll be canceling that reservation.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

meglet said:


> Apparently yesterday's pre-order sold even more than last year's 3GS launch, which I believe was unprecedented at the time.


"even more" is probably a poor choice of words here. It was quite literally an "order of magnitude more", being 10x last year's first 24 hours of 3GS sales. Since launch day preorders were only available for 19 hours, and many people who wanted to order were unable to do so, that ratchets up yesterday's obliteration of last year's record another notch or two.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

My DH tried to pre-order through the AT&T website yesterday but wasn't successful.  He was a bit disappointed, but not completely bummed.  He told me I should try to sell my 3-month-old 3GS and pay the $400 "not eligible for an upgrade at this time" price for the iPhone 4.  He really wants to be able to do FaceTime with me, but we'll see.  I'll have to see his new iPhone before I decide whether or not I really can't live without it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> My DH tried to pre-order through the AT&T website yesterday but wasn't successful. He was a bit disappointed, but not completely bummed. He told me I should try to sell my 3-month-old 3GS and pay the $400 "not eligible for an upgrade at this time" price for the iPhone 4. He really wants to be able to do FaceTime with me, but we'll see. I'll have to see his new iPhone before I decide whether or not I really can't live without it.


Do keep in mind that FaceTime will require that both phones be on a regular wifi network at the same time--it will not work over 3G. DH had the same thought, until he realized that he can't get on wifi at work.

I'm thinking though that it will work pretty well for my in laws. Our generation is all Apple, as is my niece ...we just need to get Mom & Dad their own iPhone too. LOL


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

FINALLY got my confirmation e-mail from ATT, 46 hours after the order was placed.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> He told me I should try to sell my 3-month-old 3GS and pay the $400 "not eligible for an upgrade at this time" price for the iPhone 4.


The $399 "early upgrade" cost is typically for people who have less than a year left on their contract, but aren't yet eligible for a fully subsidized phone. Since you have 21 months left on your contract, the price for the 16GB would be $599. Not worth it coming from the 3GS, IMO.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

JimJ said:


> FINALLY got my confirmation e-mail from ATT, 46 hours after the order was placed.


I'm still waiting for my confirmation email. I checked on their website though, and it shows my order as "in process" so I guess it went through. I sure hope so!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anyone order one of the bumpers? I ordered an orange one to go on my iphone 4 and finally ordered the camera connection kit for my ipad too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Anyone order one of the bumpers? I ordered an orange one to go on my iphone 4 and finally ordered the camera connection kit for my ipad too.


I can't decide between the pink or blue so I'll probably get both.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I ordered the pink.  I may get another one, since it looks like I may be stuck with the black phone for a while rather than the white one I wanted.  If I skin the black one, I may go with something the pink doesn't match well with.

I'm really disappointed that we've still heard nothing at all on the white phone release.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

This was crazy! Set my alarm for 5am (central time) to start trying... Tried for 1 1/2 hours, went to work, tried off and on until 12:30, came home and tried both sites and the Store App over lunch, back to work, trying the app off and on, home from work at 4:00 and finally at 6:30 my order went through Apple with a delivery on the 24th! Wow, exhausting!!! Completely upset about not being able to get the white one! But mom will upgrade after the madness so may get it then and swap! Now, to get her to agree to wait for my delivery since she is off that day!!!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

sigh, my phone isn't upgradable until July 14, so I can't pre-order unless I want to spend an extra $200, which I don't.  Hopefully, they will get plenty in stores by then......patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lovesangelrn said:


> sigh, my phone isn't upgradable until July 14, so I can't pre-order unless I want to spend an extra $200, which I don't. Hopefully, they will get plenty in stores by then......patience is a virtue, right?


Call At&t. Anyone who's eligible for an upgrade in all of 2010 is supposed to be eligible to get the new iPhone when it's released. That's what Steve Jobs said when he announced it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Call At&t. Anyone who's eligible for an upgrade in all of 2010 is supposed to be eligible to get the new iPhone when it's released. That's what Steve Jobs said when he announced it.


I just got mine in Oct of 2010, does that mean I'm eligible to get the new iPhone? Another question, if I get the new iPhone on one of the other numbers on my AT&T account that I know for sure is eligible, can I trade with them and have the new one switched to my number and mine to the other number? I've been trying to call, but I'm on the road and having so much trouble getting through I haven't been able to ask them. I'm going home tomorrow and will be at home for the next 2 weeks, so I'll keep trying to get answers.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Call At&t. Anyone who's eligible for an upgrade in all of 2010 is supposed to be eligible to get the new iPhone when it's released. That's what Steve Jobs said when he announced it.


sigh again....I think this only appiies if you currently have an iphone, which I do not. I have an itouch, but I don't think that would count, lol.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I just got mine in Oct of 2010, does that mean I'm eligible to get the new iPhone? Another question, if I get the new iPhone on one of the other numbers on my AT&T account that I know for sure is eligible, can I trade with them and have the new one switched to my number and mine to the other number? I've been trying to call, but I'm on the road and having so much trouble getting through I haven't been able to ask them. I'm going home tomorrow and will be at home for the next 2 weeks, so I'll keep trying to get answers.


I have two phones on my account. One is the iPhone 3GS that I use and bought on launch day last year. The other phone, my husband's number, is an old Nokia flip-phone. Both phones are eligible for an upgrade it iPhone, although I'm not quite sure why mine that's less than a year old is. Anyway, AT&T has verified the information, and I've pre-ordered my phone from Best Buy. AT&T CS told me that I can put my husband's sim card in my iPhone 3GS and my iPhone 4 will have all of my (current) 3GS information transferred to it when I pick up the phone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy, yes. You can upgrade one of the other lines and switch it to yours. That's what I do. We have 4 phones on our account and I upgrade whichever is eligible. Do you mean you purchased the phone Oct 2009? If that's the case, probably not. Call AT&T and see when you're eligible to upgrade.



lovesangelrn said:


> sigh again....I think this only appiies if you currently have an iphone, which I do not. I have an itouch, but I don't think that would count, lol.


I believe it's just if you have an account with AT&T and you're eligible to upgrade this year. If you currently have a plan and are eligible to upgrade anytime this year, you're supposed to be able to upgrade to the iPhone. Wouldn't hurt to call and ask. The worst that ciuld happen is that they would say no.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I have two phones on my account. One is the iPhone 3GS that I use and bought on launch day last year. The other phone, my husband's number, is an old Nokia flip-phone. Both phones are eligible for an upgrade it iPhone, although I'm not quite sure why mine that's less than a year old is. Anyway, AT&T has verified the information, and I've pre-ordered my phone from Best Buy. AT&T CS told me that I can put my husband's sim card in my iPhone 3GS and my iPhone 4 will have all of my (current) 3GS information transferred to it when I pick up the phone.


Great thanks for the info.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have two phones on my account. One is the iPhone 3GS that I use and bought on launch day last year. The other phone, my husband's number, is an old Nokia flip-phone. Both phones are eligible for an upgrade it iPhone, although I'm not quite sure why mine that's less than a year old is. Anyway, AT&T has verified the information, and I've pre-ordered my phone from Best Buy. AT&T CS told me that I can put my husband's sim card in my iPhone 3GS and my iPhone 4 will have all of my (current) 3GS information transferred to it when I pick up the phone.


DH and I are doing a double switch. I get the launch day phone in black, he puts his sim into my old 1st gen 8 GB iPhone, which has double the capacity of his 4 GB model. When the white phone comes out, he'll officially upgrade to that, but in reality he'll take the launch day black phone and I'll take the white one. LOL


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I believe it's just if you have an account with AT&T and you're eligible to upgrade this year. If you currently have a plan and are eligible to upgrade anytime this year, you're supposed to be able to upgrade to the iPhone. Wouldn't hurt to call and ask. The worst that ciuld happen is that they would say no.


You are right, what's the worst they could tell me, lol.....I might give them a call or stop by the local store tomorrow. Thanks luv

updated: I went to ATT's website, and it does say "Great news for existing iPhone customers. Any iPhone customer eligible for an upgrade in 2010 qualifies for our best iPhone 4 pricing!" As I don't have an Iphone yet, I can be patient and let all you other people test everthing out for me, lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops. Sorry. I thought it was any AT&T customer. It won't be too long. I promise they're worth the wait!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks like I can order one at a higher price on my number which is an iPhone, but my husband's number is eligible at the discounted price. I have been trying to talk him into getting the iPhone, even before this, so if I'm successful I'll give him mine and get the new one for myself. I really don't need it, but I love new gadgets.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> DH and I are doing a double switch. I get the launch day phone in black, he puts his sim into my old 1st gen 8 GB iPhone, which has double the capacity of his 4 GB model. When the white phone comes out, he'll officially upgrade to that, but in reality he'll take the launch day black phone and I'll take the white one. LOL


My husband will need to phase into his technology upgrade slowly, as going from a Nokia flip phone to an iPhone 3GS will be quite a leap. He's very intelligent, but I have a feeling the 3GS will be fine for him. I pre-ordered the black phone, although I was given the option for a white one. Guess the guy at Best Buy didn't get the memo about the white ones not being available for a while. My 3GS is white, and is beautiful. I have it in a case that is white, and doesn't cover the actual face of the phone. It looks a bit like a Star Wars scout trooper.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oops. Sorry. I thought it was any AT&T customer. It won't be too long. I promise they're worth the wait!


My sister has the 3g, and my brother-in-law the 3gs, and I have an itouch...believe me, I know what a good product apple makes  And I've already found a loving home for my itouch when I get my iphone, so it's all good...and really, what's a month wait anyway, time flies 



Kathy said:


> It looks like I can order one at a higher price on my number which is an iPhone, but my husband's number is eligible at the discounted price. I have been trying to talk him into getting the iPhone, even before this, so if I'm successful I'll give him mine and get the new one for myself. I really don't need it, but I love new gadgets.


haha, I've done this to my husband with every ipod upgrade, he gets my old one and I get the new shiney one.


----------

